# Ipod not playing books after clean install



## rubeckf (Jul 1, 2003)

After a computer crash my 4th gen ipod nano won't play my purchased books. I had Itunes backed up to an ext HD that I had just moved the Itunes folder to and then returned it after re-install. Now the books and pod casts that were purchased prior to that all are showing up in Itunes but they start to play on the ipod and then won't go any further. All of the music plays just fine, even the previous purchased. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, since I had a lot of books and podcasts prior to this.


----------

